# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 11.5] Tests automatiss

## titanblanc

Bonjour

Je souhaite faire des tests automatiss sur PB via un outils tel que GreenPepper ou Fitnesse. Ces produits tant orient java il leur faut des plugings ou des astuces. Existe-t-il quelque chose pour PB ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## rs

Bonjour, sur codexchange ( http://www.sybase.com/detail?id=1058501 ), tu as PBtest et PBunit.

----------

